# New Veterans Ombudsperson Named



## The Bread Guy (13 Nov 2020)

From the VAC info-machine:


> The Honourable Lawrence MacAulay, Minister of Veterans Affairs and Associate Minister of National Defence, today welcomed the appointment of Nishika Jardine as the new Veterans Ombudsperson.
> 
> The core responsibility of the Veterans Ombudsperson is to review complaints and issues related to programs and services delivered by Veterans Affairs Canada and to uphold the Veterans Bill of Rights.
> 
> ...


A bit more of her background in the attached RCEME bio.


----------



## TCM621 (13 Nov 2020)

I'm sure she will try to do good but that office isn't capable of solving any of the major problems. They have very little funding and can only offer recommendations to the minister. The last 2 Ombudsmen (as well as the CAF ombudsman) have all argued the ombudsman should report directly to Parliament but the government has refused to change their mandate.


----------

